# CONFEDERATE GRAVE MARKERS ON EBAY!



## glass man (Jun 17, 2008)

I really don't know if I sould try to get something done about a person selling csa grave markers on ebites! I wrote the person selling what I know are civil war soldiers grave markers ,because we have them on the graves in my home town. I wrote the person and told them I don't mean to offend you ,but aren't it a grave marker you are selling? The person wrote back and said they  understood my concern and the person meant to say "THEY WOULD FEEL ASHAMED IN DOING SUCH A THING'INSTEAD THEY SLIPPED AND SAID "I WOULD NOT FEEL ASHAMED TO DO SUCH A TERRIBLE THING"!THE PERSON SAID IT WAS ONLY A REPLICA,THIS IS A LIE ,NOWHERE IS IT MENTIONED AS A REPLICA! THE MARKER LOOKS OLD AND USED ,NOT NEW LIKE A REPLICA WOULD! YOU CAN LOOK AT THIS ON EBITES BY PUTTING IN "CAST IRON CSA-CONFEDERARATE STATES AMERICAN MARKER! [][][][][][>:]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 17, 2008)

report it to ebay. I believe ebay considers any grave markers restricted items and they will pull the auction. 

 edit, 
 must of already got pulled, I dont see it.
 People are just ignorant, I see those in antique shops every so often.
 Usually when they understand what they are they stop trying to sell them.


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2008)

NO it is still there .I messed up and put AMERICAN-INSTEAD OF AMERICA.IT is for sale at $25 right now!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 17, 2008)

I reported it as a grave marker. I dont think its a repro. You should report it too. Every report helps. 

 They are banned by ebay as an artifact - Historical grave marker...

*Historical graves, tombstones, or related markers* 
 These items may not be listed on eBay. While we recognize that some historical grave markers may be privately held within families and legal to sell, eBay is concerned with vandalism that has occurred in graveyards across the world.
*New grave markers and burial plots* 
 These items may be listed on eBay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAST-IRON-CSA-CONFEDERATE-STATES-AMERICA-MARKER_W0QQitemZ380037896438QQihZ025QQcategoryZ13961QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 here is link... go to bottom of page and select report item...selected banned item...artifact..grave marker


----------



## ktbi (Jun 17, 2008)

Thnks for the heads up Jamie...I reported it also....Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 17, 2008)

Its gone now []
 Ebay hates stuff like that, nothing they fear more than bad publicity. 
 Bad for business...


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2008)

I HAVE BEEN GONE TODAY AND WAS SO THANKFUL TO THE PEOPLE WHO GOT THE GRAVE MARKER OFF EBITES! I have gone to the local grave yard and could quickly find the csa soldiers graves ,because of these markers and then walk across the street and look through micro film and learn about these peoples lives.Some csa soldier does not have a marker .because someone wanted a few dollars off ebayATHETIC!


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 17, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> Its gone now []
> Ebay hates stuff like that, nothing they fear more than bad publicity.
> Bad for business...


 
 Is this the same one?  This one is listed now:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380035735467&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.ebay.com%3A80%2Fsearch%2Fsearch.dll%3Ffrom%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm37%26satitle%3D380035735467%26fvi%3D1


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2008)

YES THAT WAS IT! LOOKS LIKE THE PERSON GOT THE GRAVE ROBBING MONEY AFTER ALL ! THIS PERSON TOLD ME IT WAS LISTED AS A REPLICA AND COULD UNDERSTAND WHY I WOULD BE CONCERNED ABOUT A MARKER COMING FROM A GRAVE! GRAVE ROBBING LIER! I STILL HAVE THE MESSAGE FROM THIS PERSON.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not sure it was ever sold. That auction ended on the 15th , 2 days ago. The listing we were discussing just ended today. I may be wrong but what may of happened is someone bid on it and told the seller they werent going to pay so the seller relisted it. Then ebay pulled the auction today. People from the Civil War forums in the past have screwed with those auctions when the sellers refuse to take the items off ebay. They get about as irratated as bottle collectors get when they see people selling "deck sweepers".


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2008)

THANKS !THAT MAKES ME FEEL SOME BETTER!


----------



## glass man (Jun 19, 2008)

I DON'T  WANTto go on and on with this ,but sometimes you have no choice. THE person selling THE MARKER[grave marker] wrote me saying basically I am stupid[got no beefs with that may even agree ,at least at times] the person said she[?marla?] thought this was an educated country! ALSO SAID IT WAS VERY PLAIN THAT THE MARKER WAS IDENTIFIED AS A REPLICA! I WROTE HER BACK AND EXPLAINED MY BEING DUMB WAS NOT THE ISSUE AND THE PATINA ON THE OBJECT IN NO WAY  LOOKED LIKE A NEW PIECE AND I COULD TAKE HER TO THE GRAVE YARD HERE AND SHOW HER THE SAME ITEMS ON GRAVES AND LOOKED THE SAME AGED WAYS AS HERS!NO WHERE IN HER AD. DOES SHE MENTION IT AS A REPLICA AS SHE SAID. SHE ALSO SAID DID SHE HAVE TO TAKE A PICTURE OF THE STICKER ON THE BACK TO PROVE IT!IS THERE A WAY TO KEEP THE PICTURE OF THE ITEM SHE WAS SELLING ? THE PICTURE IS STILL THERE.WISH I HAD PUT IN WATCH ,WHILE THE SALE WAS GOING ON!


----------



## glass man (Jun 19, 2008)

I DON,T want to drag this out forever,but one more time.THE person is now selling what looks like the same one.[same dent on it] Now is added REPRODUCTION!OH WELL!


----------

